# I hate this page!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:aargh4:









I hate when I get to this page!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Then you spend way too much time on here. I'm on all the time and have never seen that message before.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I see it all the time. I guess it is because I live on here. My wife says that I am ridiculous with how much I check MIMB.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm on a few times a day....more if I don't have the boys in the evening and I'm bored. You guys a source of entertainment for me. And believe it or not I've actually learned some stuff about the quads.

Fortunately I can only access from a desktop. I don't have a fancy iphone or other device like you youngins. Thank goodness or I'd never get anything done


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never seen that before


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i get it alot when im using my phone to get on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It just means I've read all the new posts since my last visit & there's nothing more to read until someone posts again  haha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I figured out why I never get that....I don't bother reading the kawi page so there's always unread posts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I always click "mark forums read" when I'm done reading what I want to read. That way when I come back & hit new posts... I see the new ones, read what I want, & mark the rest as read.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I always click "mark forums read" when I'm done reading what I want to read. That way when I come back & hit new posts... I see the new ones, read what I want, & mark the rest as read.


same here... I see that page pretty often.. :shocked:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> same here... I see that page pretty often.. :shocked:


I do it too...clear the slate and start over.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i never mark all as read. cause i dont wanna see that page.
i always have something in the new posts


----------

